# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Y-kirjaimen sekava käyttö

## Rester

En tiedä, olenko ainoa, mutta itseäni alkaa häiritsemään tuo Y-kirjaimen yletön käyttö linjatunnuksissa. Löytyy Y-ruuhkaa, Y-hiljaisen ajan liikennettä, Y-ylimääräistä liikennettä, jne. Ja nyt kesällä tuo Y26 IKEA:an, joka oli ennen käytössä 26:n hiljaisen ajan liikenteellä.

Olisi huomattavasti selkeämpää, jos nuo yöllä ajavat, linjan normaalista reitistä poikkeavat linjat merkittäisiin esimerkiksi N-kirjaimella. Y-kirjain voisi näin jäädä pelkästään ruuhka-ajan vuorojen (ja ylimääräisen liikenteen) käyttöön.

Toinen asia, mikä tähän liittyen ihmetyttää on se, ettei noita "kirjaimellisia" vuoroja merkitä millään tavoin pysäkkipäreisiin (lukuunottamatta Y1:n paria pysäkkiä Tesomankadulla-Kalkun kehätiellä). Hiljaisen ajan linjojen lähtöpaikat nyt ovat sinällään selkeitä, mutta esimerkiksi juuri näiden ruuhka-ajan Y-vuorojen lähtöpaikat keskustorilta selviävät oikeastaan vain pysäkkiluetteloa selaamalla.

Räikein esimerkki löytynee Tesomankadulta (Virontörmänkatu-Ikurintie): entiset 1:n pysäkit käytiin kyllä muuttamassa Y1:n pysäkeiksi, mutta samalta pysäkiltä huomattavasti useammin liikennöivää Y34:sta ei edelleenkään ole millään tavoin merkittynä.

Tämä nyt on vain omaa ajatusvirtaa, mutta jotain selkeyttä noiden kirjaimien käyttöön ja merkintään silti toivoisi.

----------


## ultrix

Mikähän mahtaa olla virallinen etymologia Y:lle? Pienenä käsitin Y:n merkkaavan yövuoroja, vaikka suuri osa Y-vuoroista liikennöi jo silloin myös päivännäöllä. Vuorojen historia ulottuu ainakin 60-luvulle, luultavasti niitä on aiemminkin liikennöity.

Y = Ylimääräinen, so. tavalliseen linjastoon kuulumaton vuoro?

Yövuorot voisin labeloida M-lisäkirjaimella, eli esimerkiksi 23M.

----------


## killerpop

Voisi kyllä puhua Y-kirjaimen väärinkäytöstä, tosin ko tunnus on sentäs ollut aina nauhakipisten autojen linjakilvissä, toisin kuin K, jota ei ole ollut koskaan.

Nauhakilpisissä autoissahan on ollut 01234567890AYP

Y77 lienee edelleen suurin Y-tunnus, joka menee Niihaman vuoroille. Itse kun viimeksi ko linjalla kuljin, vuorolla oli jokin AJokki 5300 / Volvo B10M

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Kirjaintunnuksia voisi käyttää laajemminkin.  Lopetettavalla linjalla 50 olisi ollut syytä käyttää kijaimia M, K ja H indikoimaan reittivaihtoehto Mettistön th:n kautta, Kiillon (Kehätien) kautta, ja Höytämöntien kautta.

Ylöjärven suunnalla on useita reittivaihtoehtoja.  Tampereelta Soppeenmäken mennään kuudella tavalla: Epilän/Lielahden kautta jatkaen Käyräkujan/Pohjolantien/Mäkkylän kautta.  Siitä jatketaan Moisiolle suoraan/Haaviston kautta, tai Metsäkylään kolmea neljästä mahdollisesta vaihtoehtoisesta reitistä.  

Neljä käytettävissä olevaa linjanumeroa eivät paljon suo informaatiota matkustajille.  Reitti-informaatio ei pitkien paikannimien takia millään mahdu luettavassa muodossa kilpeen.  Tuloksena on, että potentiaalisen matkustajan pitää pysäyttää joka ikinen linjojen 80, 81, 85 ja 86 auto, ja kysyä "ajatko NN:n kautta?", ja kielteisen vastauksen saatuaan, "Milloin sitä kautta kulkeva auto tulee?".  Usein niin vaativaan sävyyn, että kuljettajan täytyy katsoa tieto aikataulusta.  Näitä kyselijöitä tulee/ei tule kyytiin useita joka vuorolla.  

Olisi paljon helpompaa sekä matkustaa että ajaa Ylöjärvelle, jos ilman kirjainta ajetaan Epilän (eikä *L*ielahden) ja  Mäkkylän (eikä *K*äyräkujan tai *P*ohjolantien) kautta, eikä kierretä *H*aaviston lenkkiä, eikä *E*lovainion kautta.  Puolisokeallekin selviää helposti, pääseekö 09.10 lähtevällä 80E:llä Vuorentaustaan.  Ei pääse.  09.30 lähtevällä 85LKH:lla pääsee.

----------


## killerpop

> Olisi paljon helpompaa sekä matkustaa että ajaa Ylöjärvelle, jos ilman kirjainta ajetaan Epilän (eikä *L*ielahden) ja  Mäkkylän (eikä *K*äyräkujan tai *P*ohjolantien) kautta, eikä kierretä *H*aaviston lenkkiä, eikä *E*lovainion kautta.  Puolisokeallekin selviää helposti, pääseekö 09.10 lähtevällä 80E:llä Vuorentaustaan.  Ei pääse.  09.30 lähtevällä 85LKH:lla pääsee.


Itsekin ehdotin nämä variaatiot linjoille 80, 85 ja 86 E/L, K/P ja mahdollinen H(aavisto). Tiedä sit, onko parempi tuulilasin täydeltä tavaraa reittivariaatioista ja (elektronisessa) linjakilvessä turhan selkokielisesti monet paikat, kun vastaavasti kaiken voi esittää (nauhakilvillä) 85 TRE - YLÖJÄRVI

esim 85 EK, EKH, EP, EPH, LK, LKH, LP, LPH tai L (tänä kesänä aloittaa ensimmäinen 85:n vuoron Asuntilaan, joka ajaa Lielahdesta valtatietä 3 menemättä Mäkkylän kautta myös tuossa suunnassa, käyden kuitenkin Soppeenmäessä). Ja tässä ehdotuksessa Epilä = E

Elovainiolle en kannata kirjaintunnusta, ihan siitä syystä, että jatkossa entistä useampi linjan 80 vuoro kulkee Elovainion kautta, Soppeentien jäädessä enemmän paitsioon. Vuoroja ajetaan mm Kankaanpäästä asti.

----------


## Jufo

> En tiedä, olenko ainoa, mutta itseäni alkaa häiritsemään tuo Y-kirjaimen yletön käyttö linjatunnuksissa. Löytyy Y-ruuhkaa, Y-hiljaisen ajan liikennettä, Y-ylimääräistä liikennettä, jne. Ja nyt kesällä tuo Y26 IKEA:an, joka oli ennen käytössä 26:n hiljaisen ajan liikenteellä.


Niin ja eikös syksyllä Y26 saa toisenkin merkityksen, kun se liikennöi koululaisvuoroja Multisillan ja Hatanpään välillä?

----------


## K V

> Niin ja eikös syksyllä Y26 saa toisenkin merkityksen, kun se liikennöi koululaisvuoroja Multisillan ja Hatanpään välillä?


Eikös se taas ole K26?

----------


## Jufo

> Eikös se taas ole K26?


Joo onhan se. Sori muistin väärin.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Ainut asia, joka Y-kirjaimesta tavalliselle matkustajalle valkenee, on se, että autolla ei pääse Ylöjärvelle.

----------


## Aaro R

Muistan nähneeni vuosi sitten talvella Y18-merkinnällä ajaneen auton. Kyseistä linjaa ei ollut, eikä ole edes olemassakaan, mutta kyseessä oli todennäköisesti hätävuoro joka ajoi Keskustorilta Haukiluomaan. Sinänsä aika kummallista, koska tuonhan olisi voinut hoitaa ihan pelkällä linjatunnuksella 18.

----------


## GT8N

En ole vielä tähän päivään mennessä ymmärtänyt Tamperelaista Y-villitystä. Y-vuoroja jo monella linjalla jos mihinkin aikaan, eikä tietoa niistä löydy yleensä kuin aikataulukirjoista. Nyttemmin on myös ilmaantunut yhtä mystisiä K-vuoroja. 

Myös Tampereella luulisi kuitenkin olevan numeroita yhtälailla ääretön määrä niinkuin muuallakin. Siten voitaisiin välttää osin turhien y-kirjainten käyttö, jos kyseessä on kuitenkin selvästi eri linja, annettakoon sille oma numero. 

Nykyään, kun linjakilpien tekninen toteutus mahdollistaa vaivatta myös muiden kirjainten käytön, luulisi olevan itsestäänselvää, että kirjaimia voi käyttää järkevästi.

Kerrankin oppia voi hankkia pääkaupungista, kuinka kirjainten käyttö toteutetaan ja miten linjat pysäkeille ja aikatauihin selkeästi merkitään. Olisiko jopa liian loogista jos kahdella kaupunkiseudulla käytettäisiin samoja numerointi ja kirjainperiaatteita?

Numeroissa soisi siirryttävän seuraavaan:


```
   1-20 Varattu raitioteille
  20-99 Sisäinen liikenne
100-199 Teiskon suunta
200-299 Kangasalan suunta
300-399 Lempäälän suunta
400-499 Pirkkalan suunta
500-599 Nokian suunta
600-699 Ylöjärven suunta
```

Numerointiin tulisi samalla kytkeä myös kaukoliikenne yhtenäisyyden vuoksi.

Kirajaimet vastaavasti:


```
A     Peruslinjaa pidempi
B     Peruslinjaa lyhempi
K, T  Paikan n kautta
N     Yöliikenne
S     Päätepaikka muu kuin pääterminaali
V     Ruuhkalinja
Y     Ylimääräinen, erikoisliikenne
Z     Moottoritietä / nopeampaa reittiä
```

Muita kirjaimia kuten E, H, L, M, P, R ja T voisi käyttää kauko- ja seutuliikenteessä tarkentamaan reittiä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Tässäkään, kuten monissa muissakaan asioissa ei kannata seurata Helsingin esimerkkiä. Ajatushan on toki hieno, jos voi aloittaa puhtaalta pöydältä järjestelmän rakentamisen. Olemassaolevan systeemin tarpeeton muutos vain häiritsee ja aiheuttaa turhaa tietokatkosta asiakkaille ja kuljettajille. Toki nykyiset kilpijärjestelmät taipuisivat paljon helpommin esitettyyn järjestelmään, mutta silti suuri määrä numeroita ja kirjaimia veisi tilaa itse kilpitekstiltä. En ole itse koskaan ymmärtänyt, miksi monet jlf-kanavankin edustajat pitävät numeropohjaista linjakilvitystä jotenkin hyvänä? Asiakkaallahan täytyy olla "paperi-tai elektroninen "raamattu"" josta selvittää mitä useat eri sadat vuoronumerot tarkoittavat. Se ei todellakaan mitenkään edesauta "satunnaista joukkoliikenteen käyttämistä" mikäli auton tunnistaminen vaatii suuren numerosarjan tarkoituksen tietämistä käytännössä ulkoa. Paras ja toimivin järjestelmä on kuitenkin linjanumero ja reitti tekstinä linjakilvityksessä (tärkeimpinä lähtö-ja määränpää jonka jälkeen tilan salliessa tärkeimmät välipaikat).

----------


## killerpop

toisin kuin Admiral Observer väittää, ei lähtöpaikkatiedolla ole mitään tärkeyttä kilvityksessä, se vain vie tilaa mahdollisesti esitettävältä reittipisteeltä. Mitäpä, jos oikeasti priorisoitaisiin asiat? Mennyt paikka on mennyt, ja tuskin tampereen linja-autoasemalla haluat tietää että tämä auto lähtee tampereelle (ai tälle samalle paikalle).

Mitä tulee sitten tähänkäytyyn Y-tunnusten käyttöön, olisi Y26:n voinut myös nimetä erilaillakin: IKEA. Mikä ihmeen pakko linjalla on olla numeroita, jos se numero ei tuo mitään lisäarvoa, eikä varsinkaan se Y.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mitä tulee sitten tähänkäytyyn Y-tunnusten käyttöön, olisi Y26:n voinut myös nimetä erilaillakin: IKEA. Mikä ihmeen pakko linjalla on olla numeroita, jos se numero ei tuo mitään lisäarvoa, eikä varsinkaan se Y.


Olisihan ollut myös käyttämättömiä vapaita linjanumeroita tähän käyttöön. Ensimmäisenä tulee numero 5. Tai miksi ei tehty seuraavasti; Ikeaan pääset viikonloppuisin myös toisella kolmosella, eli linjalla 33. Tämän Y26 järjestelynhän myötä juhannuspäivänä ajetaan muutamia lähtöjä linjaa Y26 joka ei todellakaan tarkoita samaa Y26 kuin muina kesän viikonloppuina.

----------


## Jussi

Teiskon liikenteen numerointi sekoittaa tuota Y:n käyttöä entisestään: 90Y kulkee Olkahisten kautta, kun taas 90 suoraan 9-tietä. Näistä numeroista ei voi kuitenkaan mitenkään päätellä mihin bussi jatkaa Sorilan risteyksen jälkeen.

----------


## Aaro R

> Toinen asia, mikä tähän liittyen ihmetyttää on se, ettei noita "kirjaimellisia" vuoroja merkitä millään tavoin pysäkkipäreisiin.


Atalassahan on pari tyhjää pysäkkiä Nikinväylällä, ne ovat siis Y28:n käytössä?

----------


## jtm

> Atalassahan on pari tyhjää pysäkkiä Nikinväylällä, ne ovat siis Y28:n käytössä?


Ja ilmeisesti 90Y:n käytössä. Ainakin tuo Y28 ja 90Y ovat käyttäneet noita.

----------


## hylje

Y-vuorot voisivat pienellä venytyksellä olla niitä vuoroja, joita tehdään kestoasiakkaiden palvelun vuoksi. Ei harva ja epäsäännöllinen kulku eikä myöskään epäselvät reitit haittaa, kun matkaaja kulkee reittiä koko viikon samaan aikaan. Näitä pitää olla ja niitä tulee jokaiseen numeroituun joukkoliikennejärjestelmään sen kypsyessä.

Selkeällä järjestelmällä on omat etunsa, jotka ovat eri tasolla näiden ns. Y-vuorojen kanssa: satunnaisten ja uusien käyttäjien palvelu, jonka ei tarvitse olla suorin mahdollinen vaan selkeä. Selkeydellä on hintansa: linjojen pieni määrä. Kymmenen on hyvä lukumäärä, ehkä siellä suurella puolella. Mielummin vaikka neljä, joka mahtuu lähes jokaisen ihmisen työmuistiin pohdittavaksi kerralla.

Kun neljä runkolinjaa on valittu, kaikki muut linjat voivat olla vaikka Y-vuoroja. Tai kuitenkin välimuotoja, eiväthän ääripäät tuo autuutta.

----------


## ultrix

> En ole vielä tähän päivään mennessä ymmärtänyt Tamperelaista Y-villitystä. Y-vuoroja jo monella linjalla jos mihinkin aikaan, eikä tietoa niistä löydy yleensä kuin aikataulukirjoista. Nyttemmin on myös ilmaantunut yhtä mystisiä K-vuoroja.


Ne juontavat kai tamperelaisesta teollisuusperinteestä, jossa päälinjaston vielä nukkuessa piti ajaa tehtaan varhaisaamuvuoroille räätälöityjä keräilylinjoja, ja pahimmillaan tieto y-linjasta oli saatavissa vain liikennelaitokselta "tiskin alta", bongaamalla sattumalta bussi tai ehkä säkällä työpaikan kahvihuoneen ilmoitustaululta. Osa vuoroista lienee palvellut myös TKL:n sisäisiä henkilöstökuljetustarpeita, nimittäin monet vuoroista alkoivat ja päättyivät Nekalan hallille.




> Myös Tampereella luulisi kuitenkin olevan numeroita yhtälailla ääretön määrä niinkuin muuallakin. Siten voitaisiin välttää osin turhien y-kirjainten käyttö, jos kyseessä on kuitenkin selvästi eri linja, annettakoon sille oma numero.


Y tarkoittaa sitä, että vuoro on jotenkin "ylimääräinen", eikä mikään varsinainen linja. Tosin tämä on vähän sotkeentunut nykyään, kun Y34 ajaa jämptisti tunnin välein, mutta esim. 39 vain ruuhkassa muutaman vuoron. Hiljaisen ajan erityislinjastoon Y sopii filosofialla "yölinja", mutta ehkä selkeämpää olisi HSL:n tapaan xxN.




> Kerrankin oppia voi hankkia pääkaupungista, kuinka kirjainten käyttö toteutetaan ja miten linjat pysäkeille ja aikatauihin selkeästi merkitään. Olisiko jopa liian loogista jos kahdella kaupunkiseudulla käytettäisiin samoja numerointi ja kirjainperiaatteita?


Minusta olisi kyllä informatiivista kertoa linjakilvessä, jos ajetaan poikkeavaa reittiä. Esimerkiksi linjan 7 Toivion kautta ajettavat vuorot olisi hyvä ilmoittaa 7T-linjatunnuksella. Samoin linjan 13 Haukiluomantien-Tuohikorventien vuorot, ei varmaankaan olisi liian vaikeaa "13H" myös linjakilvessä, kun se sama H on aikataulussakin? Tai 3U UKK-instituutille, 24X Insinöörinkadun kautta, 26P postikeskuksen kautta ja 26X Hatanpään kautta ja 32T Tampellan kautta? Pelkääköhän joukkoliikenneyksikkö, että ihmiset eivät uskalla kyytiin, jos numeron perässä on pelottavia kirjaimia? Jostain syystä esimerkiksi 71W houkuttelee Lempääläntien varresta ihan yhtä lailla kyytiläisiä kuin 71 ilman weetä.

Tulevaisuudessa saattaisi olla jopa tarvetta niinkin espoolaiselle ratkaisulle kuin "7MT" eli Mettistön th:n ja Toivion kautta ajettava seiska.  :Smile: 




> Numeroissa soisi siirryttävän seuraavaan:
> 
> 
> ```
>    1-20 Varattu raitioteille
>   20-99 Sisäinen liikenne
> 100-199 Teiskon suunta
> 200-299 Kangasalan suunta
> 300-399 Lempäälän suunta
> ...


Olen kerrankin samaa mieltä Admiral Observerin kanssa. Tampereella ei ole syytä aloittaa "puhtaalta pöydältä" vaan jäsentää linjasto perustuen olemassaolevaan linjanumerointiin. Kuitenkin selkeyttäen: 70-sarjalla ajetaan nykyisin sekä Kangasalan, Lempäälän että Nokian suuntiin, mielestäni selkeää olisi numeroida joka suunnalle omat "kymmenet" eli jopa vaihtaa Keskustorilla linjanumeroa, vaikka vuoro olisi muuten heiluri.

Kaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelle ulottuvilla vuoroilla kolminumeroinen numerointi tulee kyseeseen, mutta silloinkin se pitää johtaa sisäisestä numeroinnista. Jos Metsäkylään ajetaan linjaa 80, pitää Kyröskoskelle ajaa esim. linjaa 800, Ikaalisiin 801, Kankoompäähä via Ikalis linjaa 809 (ja samaiseen Kankaanpäähän via Siuro linjaa 799, kun Linnavuoreen ajetaan linjaa 79) ja niin edelleen. Täysin numeroimattomia vuoroja en kannata, sillä runko-osuudella muun liikenteen kanssa olisi hyvä tietää edes se pääliikenneväylä, mitä bussi käyttää. Jos Kangasalle ajetaan tulevaisuudessa 40-alkuisia linjoja, pitäisi myös Luopparin nykyään ajamille viidakkolinjoille osoittaa 4xx-linjanumerot.

Oma ehdotukseni linjatunnuksiksi:



```
Aakkoset: raitiolinjat (tarvittaessa numerolla jatkettuna, esim. B1 ja B2 Vuoreksen lenkkilinjalle, vrt. HSL 3B ja 3T)
1-39: Tampereen kaupunkiliikenteen bussilinjat
40-49: Kangasalle
50-59: Lempäälääm
60-69: Pirkkalaan
70-71: Nokialle
80-89: Ylöjärvelle
90-99: Sorilan suuntaan (Teiskoon, Ruutanaan ym.)
```

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

> Numeroissa soisi siirryttävän seuraavaan:
> 
> 
> ```
>    1-20 Varattu raitioteille
>   20-99 Sisäinen liikenne
> 100-199 Teiskon suunta
> 200-299 Kangasalan suunta
> 300-399 Lempäälän suunta
> ...


Jatko voisi mennä että:
700-799 Tampereen ulkopuolella ajettava liikenne, esim. Kangasala-Valkeakoski
800-899 Tampereen läpi ajettava liikenne, esim. Kangasala-Nokia
900-999 Tilapäinen liikenne (asuntomessut, festarit, urheilutapahtumat), muihin numeroihin sopimaton liikenne.

Numerointiin siirtyminen pitäisi tehdä kertarysäyksellä.  Ei se uroon siirtyminenkään hidastetusti, joka kunnan itsenäisesti päättämällä aikataululla, olisi onnistunut.   Kesäaikataulujen ajan vanha linjanumero tuulilasilla, aikataulukirjaan ja pysäkeille infoa, ja siinä se.  Kukaan ei muistele vanhoja parin vuoden päästä.

Paitsi:  Viiden viiskymppistä ajamani vuoden aikana on yksi asiakas kysellyt, että missäpäin Keskustoria on 49:n pysäkki, kun pitäis päästä Siivikkalaan.  Vastasin, että tuu tällä, numerot on just äskettäin muuttunu.

----------


## kouvo

> Jatko voisi mennä että:
> 700-799 Tampereen ulkopuolella ajettava liikenne, esim. Kangasala-Valkeakoski
> 800-899 Tampereen läpi ajettava liikenne, esim. Kangasala-Nokia
> 900-999 Tilapäinen liikenne (asuntomessut, festarit, urheilutapahtumat), muihin numeroihin sopimaton liikenne.


Tampereen seudulla pärjätään varsin hyvin 0-99 numeroilla, turha niitä satasia on mukaan sotkea. Jos nyt joku yksittäinen Vlk-Kangasala -linja ei ihan täydellisen looginen ratkaisu olisi numeroinniltaan, niin so what.

----------

